# folder sharing via vpn

## Treborius

guten morgen,

ich habe zu hause einen kleinen Server, der ständig am inet hängt

nun würde ich gerne ein verzeichniss auf dem server für all meine computer

über eine sichere verbindung verfügbar machen

dabei greifen diese computer über die unterschiedlichsten verbindungen auf den server zu

desktop zu hause : über wlan direkt auf den server

laptop : mal über wlan zu hause, mal von aussen übers inet

computer auf arbeit : immer von aussen übers inet

ich dachte dabei an vpn, aber nach ein wenig einlesen erscheint mir das als ein wenig overkill 

(neues virtuelles network-device usw.)

hat wer einen ansatz für mich, wie man das ganze sicher und elegant aufsetzt?

hintergrund ist folgender : 

- ich möchte immer an der aktuellsten version meiner dokumente arbeiten,

- cvs oder svn brauch ich dabei nicht

- locks brauch ich auch nicht

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn das alles Linux Rechner sind, dann guck dir mal sshfs an. Da funktioniert mit fuse prima. Das kannst du in die fstab Eintragen und gut ist. Noch nen DynDNS Account dazu und du hast keine Probleme mehr.

Sebastian

----------

## slick

Über ssh kann man auch prima Ports weiterleiten. Damit kannst fast jeden Dienst tunneln, z.B. auch direkt Samba  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

ich hab mich nun für sshfs über autofs enschieden, die ganze sache klappt auch wunderbar

nur eins bereitet mir bauchschmerzen

autofs erlaubt ja keine passwort abfrage beim mounten (wie auch)

ich habe nun public key authenfication eingerichtet um das home-verzeichniss eines

users auf dem server zu mounten (OHNE ein passwort für den key zu vergeben)

die keys liegen nun auf den clients, und sind nur für root lesbar

gibts da ne bessere möglichkeit, oder ist das hinreichend sicher?

----------

